# doubletap ammo for g20 gen4



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

stocking up on some ammo for a g20 I will have in a couple weeks. Tne only full power I can find is buffalo bore and dt.
Already have some bb, whats the consensus on dt? saw some mention of unhappy campers using it.
At $2 a pop I dont wanna burn money better spent elsewhere. Cant find any underwood.
Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a friend who swears by it and his primary carry guns are all 10mm. I have no experience with Double Tap. Of course, you're never going to know what is best until you have to use it and even then, you're only going to know how well it worked for that specific incident.


----------



## Ironbutterfly (Feb 22, 2014)

Give underwood a try


----------

